# Datenabfrage von mehreren CPUs ohne Profinet



## Bobbybau91 (28 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben beim Kunden eine alte Anlage stehen, welche wie folgt aufgebaut ist:

5 CPU 315-2DP
1 IPC677 mit CP5611 (nur MPI)
Jede SPS ist ein Profibus-Master mit eigenen Slaves, alle identisch aufgebaut
Alle SPSen sind über MPI mit dem Panel-PC verbunden, welcher die Visualisierung übernimmt.
Ich habe nun vom Kunden die Aufgabenstellung bekommen, dass von den ganzen SPSen über NodeRed Daten eingesammelt und weiterverarbeitet werden müssen. Leider fällt mir hierzu keine "elegante" Lösung ein. Mein bisheriges Konzept wäre, eine S7-300 2PN/DP zu beschaffen. Von jeder SPS müssen ungefähr 100 Bytes abgeholt werden, das würde die 2PN/DP dann über MPI erledigen (ist das in dieser Menge überhaupt möglich?) und die Daten in einem DB ablegen, welche von NodeRed dann über RFC1006 abgeholt werden können.

Hat jemand noch einen besseren Vorschlag hierzu? In NodeRed kann man ja meines Wissens auch einen Hilscher NetLink verwenden (https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-s7comm), aber geht das dann auch parallel mit mehreren SPSen am Bus?


Danke und Grüße,
Bob


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 Januar 2022)

Z. B. 





						S7-LAN kleinstes Ethernet-Gateway für die S7 | Industrial Ethernet | SPS-Hardware-Tools
					

Traeger Industry Components GmbH ist Spezialist für SPS Kommunikation. Wir bieten SKD in C/C++, Delphi, VB, C# / VB.NET, MATLAB, Excel zur Kommunikation mit SIMATIC S7, S5, 3964R, RFC 1006, Mitsubishi,  OPC UA Client & Server. Unsere SDKs sind auf Windows, Linux, iOS, macOS und Android lauffähig,




					www.traeger.de
				



Pro sps ein cp 343 stecken oder so einen Adapter  von den üblichen Herstellern.


----------



## escride1 (28 Januar 2022)

6


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2022)

7


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2022)

Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> Von jeder SPS müssen ungefähr 100 Bytes abgeholt werden, das würde die 2PN/DP dann über MPI erledigen (ist das in dieser Menge überhaupt möglich?)


Das klingt zunächst recht harmlos, aber in welchen ZeitAbständen? 1-mal pro Monat? 1-mal pro Tag? 1-mal pro Stunde? 1-mal pro Sekunde? Alle 10 ms? 

PS:
Den Titel dieses Thread "5" und ...


escride1 schrieb:


> 6


... kann ich noch verstehen (5 = mangelhaft, 6 = ungenügend), aber was soll denn ...


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 7


... bedeuten, Michael?

Oder geht es hier um PflegeStufen?


----------



## Ludewig (28 Januar 2022)

@#2
Wieso eigentlich pro Gerät, für einen Bus brauche ich doch nur einen Adapter und 5+1 Adressen


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> @#2
> Wieso eigentlich pro Gerät, für einen Bus brauche ich doch nur einen Adapter und 5+1 Adressen





SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Pro sps ein cp 343 stecken oder so einen Adapter  von den üblichen Herstellern.


Da fehlt wohl ein Komma (wie bei der Geschichte mit "Hängen nicht freilassen!"  ):
"Pro sps ein cp 343 stecken, oder so einen Adapter von den üblichen Herstellern."

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da fehlt wohl ein Komma (wie bei der Geschichte mit "Hängen nicht freilassen!"  ):


Nicht hängen lassen, Harald! Wie kommst Du jetzt auf das Thema "Komma"?

Noch sehe ich in diesem Thread überall nur Ganzzahlen, z.B. 343 oder 5+1.
Aber die 100 Byte könnten natürlich Strings sein und Kommata enthalten.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2022)

Ludewig hat anscheinend den Text so verstanden, daß 5 Ethernet-Adapter empfohlen worden?

Harald


----------



## Ludewig (28 Januar 2022)

Wenn ich preislich und auch lieferzeitmäßig fünf CPs mit einem Adapter vergleichen würde, dann würde ich die CP-Geschichte hier gar nicht erst erwähnen wollen.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ludewig hat anscheinend den Text so verstanden, daß 5 Ethernet-Adapter empfohlen worden?


Ach so.
Aber da steht doch (s. Link) "gleichzeitiges Programmieren und Visualisieren (8 Verbindungen gleichzeitig möglich)".
Und ...


Ludewig schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich pro Gerät, für einen Bus brauche ich doch *nur einen Adapter* und 5+1 Adressen


Aber vielleicht hat ja @Ludewig an Provision gedacht und tatsächlich 5 Stck gemeint?

Sorry allerseits, bekenne mich schuldig, mich massgeblich am Thema "OffTopic" zu beteiligen. Aber andererseits OffTopic wovon? Topic ist doch "5".


----------



## JesperMP (29 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das klingt zunächst recht harmlos, aber in welchen ZeitAbständen? 1-mal pro Monat? 1-mal pro Tag? 1-mal pro Stunde? 1-mal pro Sekunde? Alle 10 ms?


@Bobbybau91 . Kannst du dies beantworten ?



Ludewig schrieb:


> Wenn ich preislich und auch lieferzeitmäßig fünf CPs mit einem Adapter vergleichen würde, dann würde ich die CP-Geschichte hier gar nicht erst erwähnen wollen.?


Eine Variante wäre, pro S7 ein Netlink. MPI Netz entfernen. Visu PC und Node-Red sammeln dann Daten über Ethernet von die 5x S7 in parallel.
Da die 5x S7 den MPI Netz mit diesen Verfahren nicht teilen, hast du 5-fach mehr Bandbreite.
5 x Netlink ist teuerer, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich teuer. Wie 4 Tage Lohnerhalt.

Ich wurde lieber 5x Netlink nehmen anstatt 5x CP343-1 LEAN.



Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> Mein bisheriges Konzept wäre, eine S7-300 2PN/DP zu beschaffen.


Das wurde kosten ungf. dasselbe wie 5x Netlink.


----------



## dekuika (29 Januar 2022)

Wie weit liegen die SPSen auseinander?
Edit: schon erledigt "sind über MPI verbunden"
man sollte halt gründlich lesen.


----------



## Bobbybau91 (29 Januar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Bobbybau91 . Kannst du dies beantworten ?
> 
> 
> Eine Variante wäre, pro S7 ein Netlink. MPI Netz entfernen. Visu PC und Node-Red sammeln dann Daten über Ethernet von die 5x S7 in parallel.
> ...


Die Daten sollen so ca. alle 5 Sekunden abgefragt werden
Mein Favorit wäre aber tatsächlich, das über das bestehende MPI Netz zu realisieren (falls sinnvoll). Die SPSen sind alle in anderen Schaltschränken und ich wurde natürlich darum gebeten, hier eine “minimal invasive” Lösung vorzuschlagen (ohne große Verkabelungsarbeiten). Natürlich ist das aber auch denkbar, wenn die Methode über MPI keinen Sinn macht


----------



## Bobbybau91 (29 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da fehlt wohl ein Komma (wie bei der Geschichte mit "Hängen nicht freilassen!"  ):
> "Pro sps ein cp 343 stecken, oder so einen Adapter von den üblichen Herstellern."
> 
> Harald


Das heißt, generell wäre das dann auch mit einem Adapter möglich, den ich irgendwo an das MPI-Netz hänge?
Das bremst das dann von der Bandbreite natürlich aus, aber vielleicht wäre ja trotzdem ausreichend für die Anwendung.


----------



## escride1 (29 Januar 2022)

Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> In NodeRed kann man ja meines Wissens auch einen Hilscher NetLink verwenden


Wenn NodeRed (habe ich keine Ahnung von) mehrere Geräte ansprechen kann, dann kann das Hilscher-Gerät Dir alle "gleichzeitig" zur Verfügung stellen (bis zu 32). Mit einem ähnlichen Gerät hole ich von 15 MPI-Stationen mit einer WinCC RT Adv Daten im Sekundentakt über MPI, jedoch nur jeweils 1 bis 16 Bytes, unterschiedlich. Funktioniert ohne Probleme, jedoch ist die Sekunde natürlich nicht genau die Sekunde, das schwankt manchmal, ist hier aber unerheblich.

Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich die Konstellation so empfehlen, immerhin hängen die CPUs hier ja eh schon alle an einem MPI-Netz und daher ist der Eingriff tatsächlich minimal. Die Verkabelung reduziert sich auf den Link-Adapter der irgendwo am MPI-Netz angeschlossen werden muss, seiner 24V-Versorgung die eh fast überall vorhanden ist sowie einem Netzwerkkabel um dieses an den entsprechenden PC/VISU/etc. zu hängen.

Du schreibst "so alle 5 Sekunden". Theoretisch ist das möglich. Die Umrechnung MPI (187,5kBit) zu Byte/s (~23000) ohne andere Einflüsse zu beachten sollte das können.
Ob die Antwortzeiten und Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeiten das schaffen weiß ich nicht. Aber auf diesen Versuch würde ich es ankommen lassen.

Das Gerät das ich zuletzt verwendet habe ist dieses: IBH Link S7++ HS, aber nur weil es "professionell" auf der Hutschiene sitzt. Am Ende aber arbeiten die meisten fast gleich.

Und das Thema 5,6,7 .... Achte demnächst auf die Titel, sonst verirren sich hier nicht alle hin um zu gucken ob sie Dir helfen können, aber auch ist es bei der Suchfunktion schwerer bereits angelegte Themen der gleichen Art zu finden.


----------



## Ludewig (29 Januar 2022)

@ #15
Nur noch mal meine Verständnislage:
Der MPI-Bus kennt kein Switching, die Buslast wird nicht kleiner, wen ich statt einer Schnittstelle *5* anklemme.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Januar 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Der MPI-Bus kennt kein Switching, die Buslast wird nicht kleiner, wen ich statt einer Schnittstelle *5* anklemme.


Ich glaube du kommentierst mein Vorschlag 5x Netlink Adapter anzuschliessen.
Es mach nur Sinn mit die 5x Netlink wenn man gleichzeitig das MPI Netz aufteilt. D.h. jede CPU nur ein Netlink, keine weitere MPI Verbindungen.


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (31 Januar 2022)

Wieso 5 Adapter? Ist doch gar nicht notwendig.
1x S7-LAN in den MPI-BUS, muss irgendwo im Bus vorhanden sein, ggfls. mit 24V DC extern versorgen und natürlich freie Bus-Adresse setzen.
Im Modul die Option "Bus-Adresse aus TSAP" setzen und dann Deine 5 S7-TCPIP-Verbindungen in Deiner Software anlegen. Dabei im TSAP
anstelle der üblichen "02" für die S7300 die Bus-Adresse als Rack-Parameter verwenden.
Bsp.:
SPS Bus-Adr. 2  => 02
SPS Bus-Adr. 4  => 04, ....
Und schon habe ich mit 1 Stecker die 5 SPSen auf dem Bus erreichbar. Und alle 5s Werte über den Bus sollte nicht so schlimm sein. Ich kann auf jeden Fall den Bus lassen wie er ist.
Eigentlich ganz einfach und wenig Aufwand.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2022)

Process-Informatik GmbH schrieb:


> Wieso 5 Adapter? Ist doch gar nicht notwendig.


Klar, es geht mit nur 1 Adapter.
Ich sage nur dass es ist eine _Überlegung wert_ mit 5 Adapter anstatt 1.
MPI ist völlig veraltet.
Mit nur 1 Adapter hat man das Thema was passiert wenn die Steuerung mit die Adapter ausgeschaltet ist.
Es gibt kein galwanische Trennung in das MPI Schnittstelle in die CPUs.
Mit 5 Adapter und die Trennung von das MPI Netz bekommt man 5x mal die Bandbreite.
Man braucht spezielle Adapter in die PCs, wie CP5611 o.Ä.
mMn. soll man alles was MPI anbelangt abschaffen wenn man schon angefangen hat das System zu erweitern.


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (31 Januar 2022)

Das Risko hat man immer wenn man einen Kommunikationspartner der zentral für die Anlage Daten sammelt ausschaltet, dann geht nichts mehr.
Wobei man den S7-LAN mit 24V extern versorgen kann und schon läuft er weiter, auch wenn die SPS aus wäre.
Die Bandbreite ist mit 5 Adapter sicherlich höher, die Frage ist ob man dies auch benötigt. Wenn alle 5s 100 Bytes gelesen werden, das ist doch eine Kleinigkeit für den Bus.
Warum ein laufendes System ändern und Komponenten austauschen, dieser jetzige Umbau ist ein kleiner Schritt und das Ergebnis überzeugt.
Letztlich ist es jedem seine Sache ob er alles rausreißt oder nur erweitert.


----------



## escride1 (31 Januar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Mit nur 1 Adapter hat man das Thema was passiert wenn die Steuerung mit die Adapter ausgeschaltet ist.


Adapter wird von dem Gerät mit Spannung versorgt an welchem auch die Daten ausgelesen werden. Dann wäre das kein Thema mehr.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Mit 5 Adapter und die Trennung von das MPI Netz bekommt man 5x mal die Bandbreite.


Nein, der abrufende kommuniziert nicht durchweg gleichzeitig und MPI ist schneller als manche denken, die Bandbreite ist nicht das Problem.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Man braucht spezielle Adapter in die PCs, wie CP5611 o.Ä.


?



JesperMP schrieb:


> mMn. soll man alles was MPI anbelangt abschaffen wenn man schon angefangen hat das System zu erweitern.


Wer soll eine Neuanschaffung denn bezahlen und warum nicht laufende Dinge behalten? So ne richtige Erweiterung seh ich da nicht, nur n Datensammler.



Process-Informatik GmbH schrieb:


> Wieso 5 Adapter? Ist doch gar nicht notwendig.
> 1x S7-LAN in den MPI-BUS, muss irgendwo im Bus vorhanden sein, ggfls. mit 24V DC extern versorgen und natürlich freie Bus-Adresse setzen.
> Im Modul die Option "Bus-Adresse aus TSAP" setzen und dann Deine 5 S7-TCPIP-Verbindungen in Deiner Software anlegen. Dabei im TSAP
> anstelle der üblichen "02" für die S7300 die Bus-Adresse als Rack-Parameter verwenden.
> ...


Wird das Gerät im Dauerbetrieb noch immer so heiß oder habt ihr da was an der Hardware geändert? Produkte der Mitbewerber werden nicht so warm.


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (31 Januar 2022)

"Warm" werden tut es, aber das ist im Dauerbetrieb für das Modul kein Problem. Die Hardware verträgt das und wird auch speziell geprüft.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Adapter wird von dem Gerät mit Spannung versorgt an welchem auch die Daten ausgelesen werden. Dann wäre das kein Thema mehr.


Verstehe ich nicht wie das kein Thema sein kann.
Er braucht Daten aus 5 Teilnehmer. Mit 1 Adapter, der von den angeschlossene Gerät versorgt wird, veliert man die verbindungen zu alle 5 Teilnehmer wenn die Teilnehmer mit die Adapter ausgeschaltet wird.


Process-Informatik GmbH schrieb:


> Wobei man den S7-LAN mit 24V extern versorgen kann und schon läuft er weiter, auch wenn die SPS aus wäre.


Ja, aber dann muss man dafür sorgen dass diese 'zentrale' 24V gibts. Nicht nur an 1 Teilnehmer anhängen und gut ist.



> Man braucht spezielle Adapter in die PCs, wie CP5611 o.Ä.





escride1 schrieb:


> ?


Auf die neue NodeRed (oder was es wird) braucht man wenn man ein Netlink o.Ä einsetzt kein CP, aber die bestehende PC hat ein CP5611. Dies ist ein Schwachpunkt. Ich vor ein Paar Monate her bei eine Kunde der eine alte PC mit CP5611 wiederherstellen wollte. Ging nicht. Wollte dann die CP5611 in eine neue PC installieren und damit sein alte Software behalten. Ging auch nicht. Schlussendlich haben wir den ganzen MPI Netzwerk entfernt und alles über ein NetLink betrieben.

Die Bandbreite ist ein Schwachpunkt, ob vielleicht nicht wichtig in diesen Fall.

Die fehlende galwanische Trennung ist ein Schwachpunkt. Mit MPI hängen die Ruckwandbus auf alle die S7 CPUs zusammen.

MPI ist veraltet seit 10+ Jahren. Wenn man angefangen hat ein bestehende Anlage zu ändern soll man am mindestens überlegen ob man die Gelegenheit nicht ausnutzen soll so viel wie möglich von den alte MPI Netz zu migrieren.


----------



## escride1 (31 Januar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Auf die neue NodeRed (oder was es wird) braucht man wenn man ein Netlink o.Ä einsetzt kein CP, aber die bestehende PC hat ein CP5611. Dies ist ein Schwachpunkt. Ich vor ein Paar Monate her bei eine Kunde der eine alte PC mit CP5611 wiederherstellen wollte. Ging nicht. Wollte dann die CP5611 in eine neue PC installieren und damit sein alte Software behalten. Ging auch nicht. Schlussendlich haben wir den ganzen MPI Netzwerk entfernt und alles über ein NetLink betrieben.


Ja, das versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Du schreibst oben man braucht spezielle Adapter wie den CP5611. Dann schreibst Du, hier zitiert, das es damit schon nicht ging. Dann wurde das MPI entfernt und ein Netlink eingesetzt, der wiederrum MPI und Profibus kann.
Habt Ihr also alles MPI entfernt um das veraltete Profibus einzusetzen? 
Oder habt ihr nur die 5611 entfernt um einen Netlink zu nutzen?



JesperMP schrieb:


> Er braucht Daten aus 5 Teilnehmer. Mit 1 Adapter, der von den angeschlossene Gerät versorgt wird, veliert man die verbindungen zu alle 5 Teilnehmer wenn die Teilnehmer mit die Adapter ausgeschaltet wird.


Am PC der die Daten ausliest kommt ein 24V POE-Injector. Dann gehts mit dem Netzwerkkabel zum 1. Teilnehmer. Dort POE und Daten wieder getrennt um einmal den Link-Adapter mit Spannung zu versorgen und um die Daten aus diesem herauszuholen. Schalte ich nun irgendeine CPU aus, laufen die anderen weiter. 
Oder, der PC der die Daten liest steht so oder so am ersten Teilnehmer. Schaltet man den aus geht gar nix mehr, aber das ist was anderes.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Bandbreite ist ein Schwachpunkt, ob vielleicht nicht wichtig in diesen Fall.


Nein, er will doch nur 5x100Byte Daten abholen in 5 Sekunden.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Die fehlende galwanische Trennung ist ein Schwachpunkt. Mit MPI hängen die Ruckwandbus auf alle die S7 CPUs zusammen.


Ja, aber das ist ja nun eine bestehende Anlage. Bisher hat sie funktioniert, warum jetzt nicht mehr?



JesperMP schrieb:


> MPI ist veraltet seit 10+ Jahren. Wenn man angefangen hat ein bestehende Anlage zu ändern soll man am mindestens überlegen ob man die Gelegenheit nicht ausnutzen soll so viel wie möglich von den alte MPI Netz zu migrieren.


Gut, dann also alles auf Ethernet/Profinet, denn Profibus ist mittlerweile genauso veraltet. Also entweder überall einen CP dran oder gleich die CPU tauschen. Und dann wieder mit Ethernet alle miteinander verbinden, oder gleich auf Glasfaser umsteigen und ET200-CPUs mit entsprechendem BA nutzen.
Ob der Kunde den Plan toll findet?

-----
Es geht hier nur darum ein paar Daten zu sammeln. Bei einer bestehenden Anlage. Sicherlich kann der TE den Kunden aufgrund Deiner und anderweitiger Erfahrungen ein Angebot machen um alles auf den aktuellen technischen Stand zu bringen, allerdings denke ich nicht das er dieses Angebot annehmen wird da der Unterschied in der Hardware für ein paar Hunderter zu ein paar Tausender schon enorm ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2022)

Was läuft denn auf dem IPC für eine Visualisierung? Vielleicht stellt sie die Daten auch schon über OPC bereit, wenn OPC-DA dann gibt es dafür OPC-DA/UA Gateways (Software), und den könntest du dann auch mit NodeRed abfragen.


----------



## Bobbybau91 (31 Januar 2022)

Danke für die Infos, das reicht mir erstmal als Überblick. Dann kann ich mal die Möglichkeiten mit dem Kunden besprechen und dann danach die Beste Vorgehensweise abstimmen.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was läuft denn auf dem IPC für eine Visualisierung? Vielleicht stellt sie die Daten auch schon über OPC bereit, wenn OPC-DA dann gibt es dafür OPC-DA/UA Gateways (Software), und den könntest du dann auch mit NodeRed abfragen.


Auf dem PC läuft WinCC flexible RT, aber der PC hat auch nur eine MPI-Schnittstelle, also bringt das leider nichts.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2022)

Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC läuft WinCC flexible RT, aber der PC hat auch nur eine MPI-Schnittstelle, also bringt das leider nichts.


Meine Idee war, dass du auf die Datenbasis der WinCC flexible Runtime zugreifst, wenn so wie ich das verstanden habe diese schon mit allen Steuerungen kommuniziert. Du musst dann nur einen Haken setzen, und dann arbeitet die Runtime auch als OPC-Server. Was jedoch eine extra Lizenz benötigt, und wenn du dann OPC-UA und nicht OPC-DA machen willst, dann brauchst du noch eine Gateway Software. Da wird der eine Adapter von Prozess Informatik vermutlich günstiger sein, aber damit erhält jemand am Netzwerk Zugriff auf alles, bei OPC lässt sich das einschränken.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2022)

De


Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC läuft WinCC flexible RT, aber der PC hat auch nur eine MPI-Schnittstelle, also bringt das leider nichts.


Das hätte ich nicht überlegt, das die PC gar kein Ethernet Schnittstellen hat.
Fast unglaublich, aber man vergiesst das es gab ein Zeit wo Ethernet ein 'Luxus' war.
OK, dann ist den Vorschlag das MPI Netzwerk auf die Ruhestand zu schiecken völlig daneben. Es sei denn, man wechselt auch die IPC .. (!).
Welchen BS gibts es auf die IPC ?

@escride1, den Vorschlag mit ein PoE injector ist nicht schlecht. Ich bin nicht dagegen die Idée mit nur 1 NetLink (wenn es geht).


escride1 schrieb:


> Du schreibst oben man braucht spezielle Adapter wie den CP5611. Dann schreibst Du, hier zitiert, das es damit schon nicht ging. Dann wurde das MPI entfernt und ein Netlink eingesetzt, der wiederrum MPI und Profibus kann.
> Habt Ihr also alles MPI entfernt um das veraltete Profibus einzusetzen?
> Oder habt ihr nur die 5611 entfernt um einen Netlink zu nutzen?


Was ist so shwierig zu verstehen ? Die alten PC konnte man nicht mit wieder ins leben bringen. Die alten CP5611 konnte man nicht in ein neuen PC zum laufen bringen. Die Netlink wurde in ein S7-400 CPU eingesetzt weil der sollte behalten werden.  Damit konnte diese relativ alte Anlage weiter fahren.
Wenn (nicht falls) der PC in Zukunft defekt wird, dann wird es einfach sein, einen aktuellen Ersatz zu finden, da Ethernet allgegenwärtig ist.
Wenn man eine alte Anlage berührt, ist es ein *Überlegung* wert ob man nicht sofort so viel wie möglich auf den Stand der Technik bringt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> De
> 
> Das hätte ich nicht überlegt, das die PC gar kein Ethernet Schnittstellen hat.
> Fast unglaublich, aber man vergiesst das es gab ein Zeit wo Ethernet ein 'Luxus' war.


Das hab ich auch nicht geschnallt, dass es sowas gibt oder mal gab. Wie alt ist das Teil denn dann? Muss ja über 30 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nicht geschnallt, dass es sowas gibt oder mal gab. Wie alt ist das Teil denn dann? Muss ja über 30 Jahre alt sein.


Wundert mich auch. Alles nach meinem C64 hatte einen Netzwerkport ( zumindest nachgerüstet ). Themenstarter, du schreibst in #1 das es ein IPC677 ist. Bist du wirklich sicher, das der keinen Ethernetport hat? Und auch keinen freien Slot? Was für ein Betriebssystem läuft auf dem?


----------



## escride1 (1 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist so shwierig zu verstehen ? Die alten PC konnte man nicht mit wieder ins leben bringen. Die alten CP5611 konnte man nicht in ein neuen PC zum laufen bringen. Die Netlink wurde in ein S7-400 CPU eingesetzt weil der sollte behalten werden. Damit konnte diese relativ alte Anlage weiter fahren.
> Wenn (nicht falls) der PC in Zukunft defekt wird, dann wird es einfach sein, einen aktuellen Ersatz zu finden, da Ethernet allgegenwärtig ist.
> Wenn man eine alte Anlage berührt, ist es ein *Überlegung* wert ob man nicht sofort so viel wie möglich auf den Stand der Technik bringt.





JesperMP schrieb:


> Schlussendlich haben wir den ganzen MPI Netzwerk entfernt und alles über ein NetLink betrieben.


Beantworte Deine Frage selbst, immerhin habt ihr das ganze MPI Netzwerk entfernt um einen Netlink mit MPI zu nutzen?

Die Überlegungen ob es bei einer alten Anlage wert ist sie auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bringen ist sicherlich wert, scheitert aber in 80% der Fälle an den Kosten solange wie die Anlage noch läuft.



Bobbybau91 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC läuft WinCC flexible RT, aber der PC hat auch nur eine MPI-Schnittstelle, also bringt das leider nichts.


Eigentlich hatte der auch ne Netzwerkkarte, hab hier noch einen liegen mit XP, WinCC, MPI, Netzwerk, USB,...


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Beantworte Deine Frage selbst, immerhin habt ihr das ganze MPI Netzwerk entfernt um einen Netlink mit MPI zu nutzen?


Die MPI Schnittstelle auf die S7 CPu kann man ja nicht entfernen. Das Schnittstelle auf die CPU wurde mittels ein Netlink dafür verwendet um ein S7 CPU ohne Ethernet an Ethernet zu verbinden. Alles anderes was MPI anbelangt wurde enfernt, Kabel, PC Adapter, PC Software. Ist doch ziemlich offenbar.


----------



## escride1 (1 Februar 2022)

Ja doch schon, CP setzen oder eben wie Du oben erwähntest: Austausch. Denn der Stecker ist und bleibt dennoch MPI, da spielt es keine Rolle ob er nun 3cm wie im stecker oder 10m lang ist. Es bleibt beim Bussystem.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2022)

@escride1, die Meinung was ich versuche zu erklären ist hoffentlich offenbar. Wenn du über Wörter streiten willst dann erkläre ich mir besiegt.


----------



## escride1 (1 Februar 2022)

Ja, mittlerweile schon. Du hast den CP5611 entfernt und eine Netzwerkleitung zum Rechner gezogen um mit einem MPI-Link-Adapter auf die CPU zuzugreifen. 
Der MPI ist ja noch drin, nur eben "verschoben". Dann kann ich nicht behaupten man habe das ganze MPI-Netzwerk entfernt.

Genau das gleiche wurde dem TE nun vorgeschlagen, neben anderen Lösungen, zu welcher Du allerdings der Meinung bist/warst, das es alles rausgerissen gehört weil es schon so alt ist: "mMn. soll man alles was MPI anbelangt abschaffen wenn man schon angefangen hat das System zu erweitern."

Ich hoffe ich kann Dir die Widersprüchlichkeit die ich daraus deute etwas verständlicher formulieren. 🤝


----------

